# Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys :-)



## Nordfriesen (9. Juli 2011)

Heute haben wir durch Zufall gesehen das wir Nachwuchs im Blumentopf haben . Der Korb hängt 80 cm neben der Haustür  
Meine Frau hat die Blume gegossen und dabei sind die kleinen Nass und laut geworden  
Niemand hatte vorher bemerkt das da 3 kleine Vogelbabys aufgezogen werden  

Was ist das für ein kleiner Vogel ? 

Hier mal Bilder :


----------



## Matthais31 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo
Könnte eine Wasseramsel sein

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasseramsel_(Art)

und deher sehr selten stehen unter Naturschutz 
bei uns in Schlossgarten gibt es auch welche aber sie sind nur sehr selten zu sehen 
eine Wasseramsel kann richtig tauchen keinen angst wegen Koi die sind zu groß und passen nicht in das Beuteschema


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo,
ich tippe eher auf eine Grasmückenart...aber keine Ahnung, welche nun genau
petra


----------



## Nordfriesen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Sieht eher aus wie eine Gartengrasmücke !
Aber das hab ich nur mit Googlebilder verglichen 

Gibs hier keine Vogelkundler  ?

Gruß


Ups : da war pema schneller . Ja oder ? Gartengrasmücke


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Eine Wasseramsel ist es ganz sicher nicht, die haben einen weißen Hals, Männchen wie auch Weibchen.
Ich denke auch, dass es sich um eine Grasmückenart handelt. Aber da gibt es so viele. Ich würde auf Gartengrasmücke tippen.


----------



## Inken (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ich habe keine Ahnung, welcher Vogel das ist, aber ich finde es to-tal goldig! 

Wie handhabt ihr das nun mit dem Blumengießen? Ohne die Babies zu duschen?


----------



## Nordfriesen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Na so wie es aussieht hat Mama Vogel ein Nest im Korb gebaut und nicht den ganzen Korb genutzt . So können wir direkt neben dem Nest vorsichtig giessen . Das geht nun natürlich nicht mehr mit der großen Gießkanne oder dem Gartenschlauch . Wir werden das ganz vorsichtig mit einem Glas oder so machen 

Das besondere ist ja wirklich die Nähe zur Haustür !


----------



## Inken (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Allerdings! Die Vogeleltern sind wirklich sehr mutig, und eure Nähe scheint sie nicht zu stören! Die Geranie bildet aber auch ein schönes Blätterdach! So sind sie geschützt gegen fremde __ Blicke und Regen. Aber wahrscheinlich hängt die Blumenampel eh unterm Dachvorstand?

Aber einmal pro Woche Duschen muss sein, schließlich sind wir ein sauberes Haus! 

Genial, ich beneide euch! Bald könnt ihr den Lüdden beim Fliegenlernen zuschauen!


----------



## Nordfriesen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ja das hängt unter dem Dachunterstand 
Wir haben aber bedenken wenn mal einer rausplumpst .... da wäre dann der Steinboden .
Wir würden gern was hinlegen falls mal einer fällt oder bei den ersten Flugversuchen abschmiert :shock
Wissen nochnicht was ...... hab noch eine Filzmatte ... aber wie sieht das aus vor der Tür


----------



## Matthais31 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo
Sorry das ich euch da verbessern mus aber eine Grasmücke ist das nicht 
http://www.ausgabe.natur-lexikon.com/Grasmuecken.php
Den
sie ist zu groß
der bauch ist weis und nicht Grau
die Statur ist zu Kräftig
Ich bleibe bei Wasseramsel


----------



## Matthais31 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Eine Wasseramsel ist es ganz sicher nicht, die haben einen weißen Hals, Männchen wie auch Weibchen.
> Ich denke auch, dass es sich um eine Grasmückenart handelt. Aber da gibt es so viele. Ich würde auf Gartengrasmücke tippen.



Die hat doch einen weißen Hals


----------



## Nordfriesen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Na ich weis nicht so recht Matthais31 .
Schau mal hier :

hier


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo,

ich bin auch eher für die Grasmücke. 

Die Wasseramsel scheidet für mich schon durch die Größe des Vogels aus - ausserdem denke ich, dass Wasseramseln bei "Nordfriesen" in der Gegend eher selten sein dürften.


----------



## Matthais31 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ist irgend wie war, eigendlich ist sie zu Dünn für eine Wasseramsel


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Wasseramseln haben - so ähnlich wie Zaunkönige, nur in Groß - ein kurzes und nach oben ragendes Schwanzgefieder. Schon deshalb scheidet die Wasseramsel aus.
petra

P.s.
Ich habe letztens mal bei der Gartenvögelzählung des NABU mitgemacht. Danach wurden die Ergebnisse im I-Net veröffentlicht. Da ich aus Bochum komme haben mich die bochumer Ergebnisse am meisten interessiert. Wie oft da der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens ist, konnte man allein schon an der Anzahl der Kolkraben in bochumer Gärten erkennen. 
Da wird so manche Rabenkrähe zum Kolkraben


----------



## mikeininet (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Leute!

Eine Wasseramsel ist es ganz sicher nicht, die brüten niemals nicht in Blumentöpfen!!!

Ich tippe auf Grauschnäpper.

Mike


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo Mike, 

Schnäpper ist auch eine gute Idee. Allerdings kein Grauschnäpper...die haben eine dunkle Strichelung auf der Brust...sieht man zumindest auf den Foto nicht. Aber ein Trauerschnäppermädchen...das würde passen.

Vielleicht taucht ja auch noch das Männchen auf. Dann könnte man es sicherer bestimmen.
petra


----------



## witch127 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Meines Erachtens ist das eindeutig eine Gartengrasmücke, die sich einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Nistplatz ausgesucht hat...


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Servus

Finde schon das hier eine große Übereinstimmung vorhanden ist 

Gartengrasmücke


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Jetzt wollt ich schon sagen, ich bin auch für die Grasmücke, hab aber dann nochmal in meinem Kosmos-Führer "Die Vögel Europas" nachgeschaut und da find ich jetzt GAR KEINEN Vogel, der eurem ähnlich sieht  Die Grasmücken haben so gut wie alle einen Augenring, meist weiß. Dieser hier hat zwar auch Kulleraugen, aber keinen Augenring, und wenn, dann ist er schwarz. Hmmmm....  Am ehesten tendiere ich jetzt noch zum Grauschnäpper. Das hier würde auch gut dazu passen: "...werden Nester in Mauerlöchern, auf Querbalken, Fensterläden oder in Blumenkästen gebaut..." (aus Wikipedia unter Grauschnäpper)

edit: noch was gefunden: "Vom Grauschnäpper sind auch viele kuriose Neststandorte - wie z.B. in Blumentöpfen und –kästen," von hier, finde auch, das Bild passt hier ganz gut, schaut euch mal die Flügelzeichnung an.
Ich sag jetzt: Grauschnäpper oder gar nix


----------



## ron (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ziemlich sicher eine Gartengrasmücke. Sowohl der Grauschnäpper, Trauerschnäpper als auch der Wasseramsel sind Vögel die bei uns sehr gewöhnlich sind. Ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen dass es die nicht sind. In meinen Büchern ist der Augenrand bei den Gartengrasmücken auch nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei den Verwandten.

Ich pflichte dem Helmut und der Heike bei:

Gartengrasmücke 

LG

Ron


----------



## Nordfriesen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ja ...ich würde auch bei der Gartengrasmücke bleiben .

Die 3 kleinen sind schon recht aktiv und es ist im Nest nur Platz für 2 .... der dritte muss ausserhalb des Nestes im Korb liegen .
Augen sind auch schon auf 

Hab mich vorher nicht so unbedingt für die Vogelwelt begeistert .... aber unsere neuen Untermieter sind schon witzig


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo,
ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Dein Familienzuwachs heißt, aber ich habe eine tolle Seite gefunden, auf der Du mal schmökern kannst. Ich hab schon einige unserer Gartenbewohner hierdurch identifizieren können:

http://www.naturfotografie-digital.de/voegel/voegel.php

Viel Spass beim Suchen


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo,
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Grauschnäpper ist. Die brüten gerne in frei hängenden Blumentöpfen. Scheitel und Brust müssten gestrichelt sein. Das lässt sich auf dem Bild aber nicht eindeutig erkennen. Gestalt und Haltung sind aber zu 98% sicher Grauschnäpper.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## danyvet (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Waren wir uns in diesem Forum bei einer Bestimmung (ob Tier oder Pflanze) schon jemals so uneinig? 
Bin gespannt, ob wir jemals die Wahrheit erfahren 
Vielleicht sollten wir schnell noch wetten, bevor wir die Auflösung haben


----------



## witch127 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ich will einen Grauschnäpper ja nicht ganz ausschließen, aber ich meine, der wäre eher graubraun, während die Grasmücke schon leicht ins Oliv geht. er Schnabel scheint mir beim Schnäpper auch einen Tick kürzer. 
Vielleicht erwischt man nochmal ein Bild von der Mama? Am besten vom Oberkopf oder der Brust.


----------



## Nordfriesen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Also ich hab jetzt nochmals das www gewälzt und bin mir nun auch zu 95 % sicher das es ein Grauschnäpper sein muß .
Ich kann das ja recht gut vergleichen weil ich ja direkt ins Nest schauen kann . 

Ich denke das die Bestimmung damit abgeschlossen ist .
Ich werde aber neue Fotos machen wenn die Jungvögel flugfertig sind .


Gruß
NF


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Man müsste die Altvögel mal beobachten, was die denn bei der Nahrungssuche so treiben. Grasmücken schlüpfen meist zwischen Geäst umher und sammeln hauptsächlich Insekten von Blättern und Zweigen. Hin und wieder sammeln sie im Schwirrflug Insekten von Blüten ab. Insgesamt verhalten sich die Tiere sehr unauffällig. Der Grauschnäpper hingegen setzt sich auf eine Ansitzwarte und fängt die Insekten im Flug.Das Verhalten ist dehr auffällig undich bin mir sicher, dass der abgefbildete Vogel dieses Verhalten zeigen wird .
Ansonsten Wette ich gerne auf Grauschnäpper.
Auch die Strichelung auf Brust und Scheitel sollte, wenn auch auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen, bei den Altvögeln sichtbar sein.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Da war ich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## Nordfriesen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *



> Man müsste die Altvögel mal beobachten



Wenn wir aus dem Küchenfenster schauen können wir sehen wie der Vogel 4 Meter vor dem Fenster auf dem Baum sitzt und auf Insekten wartet . Plötzlich fliegt er dann los und kommt nach wenigen Sekunden mit Futter ( tatsächlich immer Fluginsekten wie Motten , kleine Schmetterlinge und sowas )  wieder . Dann setzt sich der Vogel IMMER auf den Lamellenzaun (1,5 Meter vor dem Fenster ) .... schaut ob die Luft rein ist .... und fliegt dann ins Nest !

Das schöne ist , dass wir bei jedem gemütlichen Frühstück , Mittag und Abendbrot ( Urlaub und Ferien ) dieses Schauspiel beobachten können das ja direkt vor unseren Nasen passiert .
Ab Dienstag gehts in den Urlaub .... mal sehen was danach ist !


----------



## witch127 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt nochmals das www gewälzt und bin mir nun auch zu 95 % sicher das es ein Grauschnäpper sein muß .
> Ich kann das ja recht gut vergleichen weil ich ja direkt ins Nest schauen kann .
> 
> Ich denke das die Bestimmung damit abgeschlossen ist .
> ...



Du musst es am Besten wissen, da Du das "Vögele" im Original siehst. Wir haben ja nur die zwei Bilder von der Mama. Vielleicht schaffst Du es trotzdem, nochmal ein Bild zu machen...


----------



## ron (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ich weiss nicht ob es hilfreich ist hier noch mal Bilder hoch zu laden, aber wer weiss 

Alle Bilder sind direkt am Haus entstanden (sind allerdings scans also sorry für die Qualität). Der Trauerschnäpper kenne ich nur als Höhlenbrüter. Die beide Paare kehren jedes Frühjahr zu den gleichen Nistkästchen zurück. Die haben ein schmetternden Gesang, der nicht zu überhören ist.

Der Grauschnäpper brütet gerne offener und hatte bei uns in einem Jahr auf einem Balkenabsatz sein Nest gebaut.
Beide fallen auf durch die Art von __ fliegen. Fast schmetterlinghaft flattern sie hinter die Beute her um danach meistens zu der Ansitzstelle zurück zu kehren.

Beide haben eine eher gedrungene Sitzhaltung, auch wenn der Grauschnäpper etwas schlanker wirkt.

     

Ob das jetzt eine Hilfe ist... 

LG

Ron


----------



## Naturfreundin (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

hallo zusammen,
ich tippe auf einen Zilpzalp,
herzliche Grüße aus dem Kalltal
Jutta


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ach ne,

jetzt wird's zu schwierig

Ist auf jeden Fall ein netter Vogel. Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht zu viele Elstern in der Nähe. Ich renn ständig in den Garten, um die Elstern vom Fressen der Jungvögel abzuhalten. Leider manchmal zu spät
petra


----------



## witch127 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Neee, Zilpzalp ist doch kleiner...


----------



## Naturfreundin (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

na,irgendwann werden wir es erfahren,
liebe Grüße Jutta


----------



## Andreas A. (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> Wenn wir aus dem Küchenfenster schauen können wir sehen wie der Vogel 4 Meter vor dem Fenster auf dem Baum sitzt und auf Insekten wartet . Plötzlich fliegt er dann los und kommt nach wenigen Sekunden mit Futter ( tatsächlich immer Fluginsekten wie Motten , kleine Schmetterlinge und sowas )  wieder .



Hallo,
dann ist es ja ohne Zweifel der Grauschnäpper.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Nordfriesen (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Vielleicht nützen die Babybilder was ..... naja so richtig sind es keine Babys mehr 
Hier mal 2 Fotos .

Ups :shock Beim zweiten Foto hat der kleine sich erschrocken (glaub ich) und ist ..........weggeflogen und im Baum gelandet wo die Mama immer wartet .

Hoffentich kommt der wieder zurück ?


----------



## Nordfriesen (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

So wie es aussieht ist heute Flugtag . Die anderen wollen auch losfliegen


----------



## Nordfriesen (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Seit meinem letzten Beitrag ist das Nest leer . Alle Babys sind ausgeflogen .... keiner ist wieder zurück gekommen ! Der Korb hängt noch .... mal sehen was passiert .


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Hallo,
bei mir brütet auch noch ein Grauschnäpper. Leider etwas schlecht zu fotografieren. Die Bildqualität ist daher etwas mäßig. Letztes Jahr war der Grauschnäpper auch recht spät bei uns im Garten am brüten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## witch127 (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Vogel ist das ? Babys *

Ich finde das Bild trotzdem gut gelungen! Ich erkenne jedenfalls was. 

Ja, wenn sie mal ausgeflogen sind, sind se weg, da kann man dann nur noch die Daumen drücken....


----------

